# Meat was falling out of the sky! Big bird hunting.



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh boy. Im thinking Thai beef salad at this point. We just hit the limit on sandhill crane. Best migratory bird hunt of my life. It was so much fun. 

We drove to Lubbock to check it out. 

I wish I could post up a pic.


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 7, 2017)

Sounds like a blast!! (no pun intended)


----------



## daveb (Nov 7, 2017)

Send me a pic, I'll figure how to post it.

Keep hearing about crane hunting but have not been. Gotta change that.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 8, 2017)

Sandhill Cranes are excellent eating. All dark meat which is a plus for me. I wish we had a season for them in Wisconsin, I see a lot of them out when I am Turkey hunting. Happy eating.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 9, 2017)

It is the best meat Ive ever eaten.


----------



## TheCaptain (Nov 9, 2017)

Completely jealous!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 29, 2017)

finally home!!

no deer meat. we all missed our shots..which is rare. i for one, am glad to be home.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 7, 2017)

My uncle just shot over 40 Danish wild geese on a hunt at his property. Gonna have lots of goose for Christmas.


----------



## Valkyrae (Dec 11, 2017)

Had to do a quick Google search to see if this was that "super endangered crane". Good thing I'm not a hunter, if I can't remember the difference between a Whooping Crane and a Sandhill crane.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 11, 2017)

ahah..whopping cranes are super obviously different.

besides anywhere whooping cranes are present..zero crane hunting is allowed anyways. 

but thanks for checking..even without my pics. (how would you know?)


----------



## daveb (Dec 11, 2017)

A pretty good rule of thumb is that the birds, ducks, geese, that are flying right over you are the ones with the closed season. Legal birds fly over the other guys....[emoji41]


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 11, 2017)

daveb said:


> A pretty good rule of thumb is that the birds, ducks, geese, that are flying right over you are the ones with the closed season. Legal birds fly over the other guys....[emoji41]



true!!

plus hunting is full of responsibilities..just not ID'ing the legal crane. there's shooting males only, with Spring Turkey. in NM i only buy the Mule deer tag, so the local white tail are off limits...etc.

if you're gonna hunt, you cannot be an idiot. i remember hunting ducks on a point system. you had 100 points. with different birds equaling different points. you could only total up to 100 points. that's MATH!! it was ridiculous.


----------



## daveb (Dec 11, 2017)

Ha! You have to take a lawyer with you hunting and fishing is getting to be the same way.


----------



## OliverNuther (Dec 12, 2017)

What's the bag limit on lawyers?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 12, 2017)

OliverNuther said:


> What's the bag limit on lawyers?



dunno.

but you cant aim for the heart


----------



## daveb (Dec 12, 2017)

The "Texas Heart Shot" will work. And surely they are a nuisance species......


----------



## Valkyrae (Dec 13, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> ahah..whopping cranes are super obviously different.
> 
> besides anywhere whooping cranes are present..zero crane hunting is allowed anyways.
> 
> but thanks for checking..even without my pics. (how would you know?)



Haha oh no! I didn't think you were here gloating about blasting a bunch of birds illegally. I just wondered if maybe the population had just taken a sudden and drastic turn for the better. 

Hope they're good eating!


----------



## Valkyrae (Dec 13, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> true!!
> 
> plus hunting is full of responsibilities..just not ID'ing the legal crane. there's shooting males only, with Spring Turkey. in NM i only buy the Mule deer tag, so the local white tail are off limits...etc.
> 
> if you're gonna hunt, you cannot be an idiot. i remember hunting ducks on a point system. you had 100 points. with different birds equaling different points. you could only total up to 100 points. that's MATH!! it was ridiculous.



To be honest, the hunters I've met have been some of the most ecologically focused people I've known- actually caring about animal populations and all the things that affect it. I knew a kid in high school that loved to deer hunt- but purposely wouldn't shoot for the first week or so because he just liked sitting in nature. Up at 4am, sitting in a tree stand freezing cold, trying not to make noise.. 

I love some good deer back straps.. but that's too much nature for me.


----------



## StonedEdge (Dec 13, 2017)

Huuuuuuuuge +1, hunters and anglers do so much for conservation and get very little credit from non-hunters due to misconception that we only shoot at stuff and nothing else. 
All hunters and anglers I know place conservation first and filling tags second. That said, I've read many horror stories about poachers in the area where I live and it's appalling and disgusting.

I once was once discussing Coyote hunting at a friend's place when someone (a non-hunter) tried to guilt trip us into feeling bad about it, his reasoning was that coyotes are endangered or somehow in decline....we had to spend an hour factually demonstrating that there are in fact more coyotes in North America today than there were before the Mayflower arrived.

Oh well, it's part of the gig I guess. I feel that more people should experience the outdoors in this way. It's a connection to nature lost on too many today.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 13, 2017)

Bless the Vegan that can stand behind their beliefs and not eat meat..

i get it. that takes commitment and strength. mad respect for them. i've debated with them..we agree to disagree for the most part. 

as a meat person, i wanted to see and feel where meat came from. so i started hunting. it is not cost effective, it is not easy. (my friends joke that i hunt like a vegan). i follow every rule to a T. if i messed up, i would turn myself in. no question. arguing with a anti-hunter meat eater, makes my head hurt. 

the sandhill crane; there might be billions of them. mankind changed that animal with our agriculture. the big food fields they visit provided food to the point the population exploded..the flight patterns of today, were different back before the big milo and corn fields showed up. they changed nature. 

oh boy, they are tasty. i'm finding it difficult to thaw breast to cook. i only have six left.


----------



## Valkyrae (Dec 14, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> Bless the Vegan that can stand behind their beliefs and not eat meat..
> 
> i get it. that takes commitment and strength. mad respect for them. i've debated with them..we agree to disagree for the most part.
> 
> ...



Yeah- no matter how much a Vegan tells me they don't miss meat, I just couldn't fathom making the switch. Steak.. burgers.. pulled pork sandwiches.. or even just a good chicken breast. Couldn't ever give them up.


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 14, 2017)

Bacon alone would keep me from ever going vegetarian.


----------

